# vrij goed



## Chimel

Ik heb het gevoel dat het Nederlands met "vrij" een nuance meer heeft dan andere talen: "vrij goed" is beter dan "nogal goed, relatief goed" maar toch een trap lager dan "zeer goed", of ben ik mis?

In het Frans moet ik kiezen tussen "assez bon" en "très bon" (of in het Engels tussen "fairly good, quite good" en "very good"). Vandaar mijn vraag: "een vrij goede score", is dat voor jullie dichter bij "zeer" of bij "nogal"?


----------



## Red Arrow

Een vrij goede score ligt dichter bij een nogal goede score, maar het is inderdaad net iets beter.

Ik zou sowieso nooit ''nogal goed'' zeggen, maar ''behoorlijk goed'' of gewoon ''behoorlijk''.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_assez _is de juiste vertaling hier, of _plutôt _wellicht.


----------



## Peterdg

Brownpaperbag said:


> of _plutôt _wellicht


----------



## eno2

Vrij goed ligt dichter bij zeer goed dan bij nogal goed. Nogal goed is ongewoon zoals reeds gezegd. Nogal is een twijfelwoordje.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat het overeenkomt met het Engelse "fairly"...


----------



## Chimel

OK, bedankt allemaal: voor de meesten ligt het dus dichter bij _behoorlijk_ dan bij _zeer_ (sorry, Eno...). Op een scala van 0 tot 10 zou het dus rond 7 of 8 liggen?

En intussen heb ik dus ook geleerd om _assez bien_ niet door _nogal goed_ te vertalen...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Vrij goed_ betekent volgens mijn taalgevoel dat er ruimte is voor verbetering, maar dat het in de gegeven omstandigheden best meevalt. Iets kan dus op een absolute schaal matig tot slecht zijn, maar toch vrij goed zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik zou denken dat het toch niet echt slecht kan zijn - tenzij we het over "totale" eufemismen hebben of zoiets, waarbij een "vrij zieke" patiënt eigenlijk op het punt staat de laatste adem uit te blazen. Dat kan dus wel, maar alleen in bepaalde omstandigheden, want het is volgens mij oneigenlijk taalgebruik: die persoon is normaliter veel méér dan "vrij ziek", hij is zeer ziek. Matig wel, akkoord.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik heb het niet over eufemismen. (Ik weet overigens niet wat je met _totale eufemismen_ bedoelt en ook niet waarom je _totale_ tussen aanhalingstekens zet.) Ik bedoel precies wat ik schrijf: iets is verre van perfect maar is in de gegeven omstandigheden beter dan verwacht.

Ik heb bijvoorbeeld onlangs na een lange periode van inactiviteit een vrij goede tijd gelopen. Vergeleken met de tijden van de snelste deelnemers en ook vergeleken met de tijden die ik liep toen ik regelmatig trainde, was het een matige tijd. Maar ik was zelf best tevreden_._


----------



## ThomasK

Omdat je vergelijkt met je eigen vertrekpunt, zou ik zeggen. Tussen haakjes : "verre van perfect" is ook relatief wazig en refereert toch al aan perfectie; het klinkt dus al niet slecht, ook al relativeer je. Geen probleem, maar ik denk gewoon dat je normaliter niet van ronduit slechte uitslagen/... kunt zeggen dat ze "vrij goed" zijn.

_("Totale" of "radicale": bijzonder eufemistisch. Maar ik verzin beide termen...)_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Omdat je vergelijkt met je eigen vertrekpunt, zou ik zeggen. Tussen haakjes : "verre van perfect" is ook relatief wazig en refereert toch al aan perfectie; het klinkt dus al niet slecht, ook al relativeer je. Geen probleem, maar ik denk gewoon dat je normaliter niet van ronduit slechte uitslagen/... kunt zeggen dat ze "vrij goed" zijn.
> 
> _("Totale" of "radicale": bijzonder eufemistisch. Maar ik verzin beide termen...)_


Ik snap hier niets van.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij totale eufemismen denk ik gewoon aan leugens.


ThomasK said:


> Omdat je vergelijkt met je eigen vertrekpunt, zou ik zeggen.


Maar dat is ook wat Hans bedoelt. ''Vrij'' betekent vaak hetzelfde als ''best'': een woord dat aanduidt dat iets in vergelijking met iets anders en rekening houdend met de context beter is dan je op het eerste gezicht zou denken.

Ik ben niet de vrolijkste in huis, maar als je me vergelijkt met ..., dan ben ik best vrolijk. (=vrij vrolijk)
... is niet meteen goeie muziek, maar als je het vergelijkt met ..., dan is het best oké. (=vrij goed)

In deze voorbeelden kan de persoon nog steeds super depressief zijn, en kan het nog steeds slechte muziek zijn.
Persoonlijk vind ik ''best'' of ''relatief'' wel betere woorden om dit uit te drukken.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> OK, bedankt allemaal: voor de meesten ligt het dus dichter bij _behoorlijk_ dan bij _zeer_ *(sorry, Eno...).* Op een scala van 0 tot 10 zou het dus rond 7 of 8 liggen?
> 
> En intussen heb ik dus ook geleerd om _assez bien_ niet door _nogal goed_ te vertalen...



Ik zei NIETS over behoorlijk. Count me out.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> OK, bedankt allemaal: voor de meesten ligt het dus dichter bij _behoorlijk_ dan bij _zeer_ (sorry, Eno...). Op een scala van 0 tot 10 zou het dus rond 7 of 8 liggen?
> 
> En intussen heb ik dus ook geleerd om _assez bien_ niet door _nogal goed_ te vertalen...



Ja, met _vrij _zit je eerder in de sfeer van 7 à 8, zou ik zeggen. Net als _tamelijk, behoorlijk_ en _redelijk_. Ook _nogal_, al heeft dat woord een beperkter gebruik (maar hoe dat precies zit?).

En zoals ook door anderen is gezegd, heeft _vrij _daarnaast de betekenis van _relatief, naar omstandigheden _of_ betrekkelijk_.


----------

